# New Pearson Rangefinding bow @ ATA



## Husker Hammer (Aug 25, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone going to the ATA know about the new rangefinding bow Pearson is going to have at the show. It has a shoot through riser with a built in rangefinder and suspended red dot pin system.
36" axle to axle, 7.5" brace and shoots 318 fps. Should be alot of buzz in the Pearson booth. Now you have everything at your finger tips. The newest technology in the industry.

Pearson Blazing new trails in bow technology.

Stop by and check it out.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Husker Hammer said:


> Just wanted to let everyone going to the ATA know about the new rangefinding bow Pearson is going to have at the show. It has a shoot through riser with a built in rangefinder and suspended red dot pin system.
> 36" axle to axle, 7.5" brace and shoots 318 fps. Should be alot of buzz in the Pearson booth. Now you have everything at your finger tips. The newest technology in the industry.
> 
> Pearson Blazing new trails in bow technology.
> ...


I bet the MSRP on that thing is going to be pretty High


----------



## Husker Hammer (Aug 25, 2007)

The retail price should be under $850.00, I'll know more after I talk to Jon today.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Husker Hammer said:


> The retail price should be under $850.00, I'll know more after I talk to Jon today.


Well thats not too bad.

I just cant wait to see what it looks like.
Too bad you cant use this thing for 3-d with that built in Range Finder.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotta give it to them for doing something different:darkbeer:

A long as the overall feel and performance of the bow is well like it should sell.


Good Job!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Husker Hammer said:


> Just wanted to let everyone going to the ATA know about the new rangefinding bow Pearson is going to have at the show. It has a shoot through riser with a built in rangefinder and suspended red dot pin system.
> 36" axle to axle, 7.5" brace and shoots 318 fps. Should be alot of buzz in the Pearson booth. Now you have everything at your finger tips. The newest technology in the industry.
> 
> Pearson Blazing new trails in bow technology.
> ...


Wow . . that should be neat to see.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

2wyoming said:


> Well thats not too bad.
> 
> I just cant wait to see what it looks like.
> Too bad you cant use this thing for 3-d with that built in Range Finder.


they changed the rule on STS's........after a few companies built them into there bow's.......

its only a matter of time.......people as a general rule are lazy and this is just one more instance.......

people will want this "technology" on all bows, soon, and the average 3dshoot, will be nothing more than a marked yardage plinking sesion....

kinda sad if you think about it.......


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Husker Hammer said:


> Just wanted to let everyone going to the ATA know about the new rangefinding bow Pearson is going to have at the show. It has a shoot through riser with a built in rangefinder and suspended red dot pin system.
> 36" axle to axle, 7.5" brace and shoots 318 fps. Should be alot of buzz in the Pearson booth. Now you have everything at your finger tips. The newest technology in the industry.
> 
> Pearson Blazing new trails in bow technology.
> ...


Sounds like a replacement for the Gen II. Should be nice. What cam system?


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

TOOL said:


> Sounds like a replacement for the Gen II. Should be nice. What cam system?



It uses the Z-7 single cam that the Z bows and the TX-4 use.

Jim


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

selectarchery said:


> It uses the Z-7 single cam that the Z bows and the TX-4 use.
> 
> Jim


This thing should be smoking fast then.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

I wanna see it, Man Law.......:wink:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm guessing here, but that bow probably won't be legal to use in any of the IBO shoots, huh? Great idea for hunting though!


----------



## ultimatearchery (Feb 16, 2004)

Mrwintr said:


> I'm guessing here, but that bow probably won't be legal to use in any of the IBO shoots, huh? Great idea for hunting though!


Any conventional sight can be used also from they told me. The shoot-through riser design is really well done. That alone makes the bow worth a closer look. Parallel limbs. Single cam.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I know it's illegal in MT to hunt with


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Topgunnr said:


> I wanna see it, Man Law.......:wink:


I too wanted to see it,,,,when I asked to see it I was told its not here yet


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

lkmn said:


> I know it's illegal in MT to hunt with


Here to! :mg::secret:


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

More than likely not legal in Idaho as well. Oh well, not technology I want or need on my bow.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I saw it at the ATA show and it is pretty slick.

Put it on the animal and get a read out, pic your red dot and spot on the animal and shoot. The rangefinder scans too so if the animal is approaching the range will change accordingly. 

P & Y wont allow it (electronics), but a lot of folks don't care that much about books anywho....

Funny that some of you all's states and P & Y will allow a hand held range finders but attach it to a bow and it's a no-no? What sense does that make?


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

2wyoming said:


> This thing should be smoking fast then.


318 FPS IBO....


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I hope...........*

...........they check each state's regs. Some may not allow that red dot sight even though it is not beamed out onto the deer. Something the Hot Dot folks found out a but after the release of that sight


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Oregons laws allow nothing electronic attached to the arrow or bow; rangefinder, lumenocks, any type of electrical sight, and even a pin light for your sight.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

willie said:


> I saw it at the ATA show and it is pretty slick.
> 
> Put it on the animal and get a read out, pic your red dot and spot on the animal and shoot. The rangefinder scans too so if the animal is approaching the range will change accordingly.
> 
> ...



I think its pretty rediculous. At what point is it still considered bowhunting, really when all your doing is operating the peice of equipment! ukey: Sure, it makes it too easy but really, thats not what bowhunting should become, or at least should be in my opinion. Sure, proficientcy is one thing, and who doesnt like something that helps make your proficient, but when it gets to the extent that the most intense thing I do is put on the arrow.......not for me :secret:


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> I think its pretty rediculous. At what point is it still considered bowhunting, really when all your doing is operating the peice of equipment! ukey: Sure, it makes it too easy but really, thats not what bowhunting should become, or at least should be in my opinion. Sure, proficientcy is one thing, and who doesnt like something that helps make your proficient, but when it gets to the extent that the most intense thing I do is put on the arrow.......not for me :secret:


Agreed. I really enjoy the challenge I get from bowhunting and don't need to have the most technology to enjoy or make my hunting easier.


----------



## sand wedge (Jul 27, 2005)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> I think its pretty rediculous. At what point is it still considered bowhunting, really when all your doing is operating the peice of equipment! ukey: Sure, it makes it too easy but really, thats not what bowhunting should become, or at least should be in my opinion. Sure, proficientcy is one thing, and who doesnt like something that helps make your proficient, but when it gets to the extent that the most intense thing I do is put on the arrow.......not for me :secret:



Your point would be better made if I hadn't read your signature line. No high tech there. I mean, what don't you have on your bow? Now if you shot a recurve or long bow instinctively, that would be different. You are decked out to the max.


----------



## outinthewoods (Jul 20, 2005)

LOL!:laugh:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

sand wedge said:


> Your point would be better made if I hadn't read your signature line. No high tech there. I mean, what don't you have on your bow? Now if you shot a recurve or long bow instinctively, that would be different. You are decked out to the max.


A range finder and light. Then the recurve pic. Is it different now.....LOL................Nicely done. Still nicely decked out. :wink:


----------



## sand wedge (Jul 27, 2005)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> View attachment 337323


Point well made now. I assume all those high tech products you endorse in your signature line are just for show? You endorse products you don't use? Do you even use a bow with training wheels (compound bow)? Seriously though, I own a half dozen recurves. I also own several compound bows. I use a rangefinder when hunting with any bow or gun. I assume many hunters do, perhaps you too. I am not automatically going to reject the concept of actually incorporating the rangefinder into the bow as I would not necessarily reject the concept of some kind of rangefinder or bullet drop compensator being put into a rifle scope.


----------



## ultimatearchery (Feb 16, 2004)

I've seen the bow now and I think many of you are getting hung up one issue. The range finder on the bow is just an option. Any sight can be used. The shoot-through riser design should be the focus of your attention. It is as well done or better than any I have seen. The concept has been around for many years and in theory should make for better arrow flight and accuracy. The bow looks outstanding.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bow*

I use a rangefinder as soon as I climb in to my tree in all shooting lanes. I would rather be sure than wound and animal with a poorly judged shot. I am not sure if I would like it on my bow though. Jurry is still out. But overall I am sure it would be a great bow without the rangefinder!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

sand wedge said:


> Point well made now. I assume all those high tech products you endorse in your signature line are just for show? You endorse products you don't use? Do you even use a bow with training wheels (compound bow)? Seriously though, I own a half dozen recurves. I also own several compound bows. I use a rangefinder when hunting with any bow or gun. I assume many hunters do, perhaps you too. I am not automatically going to reject the concept of actually incorporating the rangefinder into the bow as I would not necessarily reject the concept of some kind of rangefinder or bullet drop compensator being put into a rifle scope.


One needs to only look at his avatar.

Do you see any stickbows there?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Oregons laws allow nothing electronic attached to the arrow or bow; rangefinder, lumenocks, any type of electrical sight, and even a pin light for your sight.


They also dont allow 80% letoff or expandable broadheads,,well at least they did'nt the last time I chased elk there.


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Two sides to a coin here*

On one hand it is refreshing to see a vendor looking at trying to keep people making ethical humane shots through the use of an internal rangefinder. Now the catch to that is whether the purchasers will use this as it appears to be intended. We all hear about the wounded one that was never found. I think that more of the states and national programs should stand behind shooter competency during their required safety courses. A device that keeps watch over the inexact science (in most peoples' cases) of range estimation is a reasonable attempt on the manufacturer's part to assist the distance judgement impaired folks in successful, humane and enjoyable hunting.

Now on the other side of the coin, most of the threads appear to look at legality of the item or whether in their opinion it should be used. In my humble opinion, I feel we should be looking at the value to the new hunters, archery programs, the hunting community and the game. 

The value to new hunters is obvious with regards to eliminating an exasparating part of hunting for them. After all, it is not like there is not a lot to consider in "the window of opportunity" when it is presented to you. 

Archery programs should see an upswing in interest if only for the same fact in 3D ranges. However, this brings up another point for discussion (read that potential arguments) is whether to allow it in this style of shooting or to generate another approach and allow it in novice/beginner classes to spark interest and get people joining the ranks of current participants to all of our advantage.

The value to the hunting community might well be in increased numbers. As we look at the current trend here in NY at least we should be concerned with the dwindling numbers of hunters every year. I feel anything that peaks interest within reason and provides a tool for the taking of responsible practical shots can be a good thing with proper use of course.

The value to the game should be obvious if this option is utilized as designed. There should be more opportunity to consider the practicality and humane kill percentages prior to taking the shot. Again responsible use is the key to success.

All that said, remember..... this is my opinion, not a soapbox statement intending to incense the masses, just food for thought


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*but*



Ogredude43 said:


> On one hand
> 
> most of the threads appear to look at legality of the item or whether in their opinion it should be used. In my humble opinion, I feel we should be looking at the value to the new hunters, archery programs, the hunting community and the game.
> 
> ...


I am for any legal method of hunting so I don't care what folks use. 

The point is with the suspended light (and potentially the rangfinder built into the sight) that may not be legal in some states. 

MFG's have to be careful to let buyers know there could be limitations for this gear in certain states. 

I know personally of one mfg had that happen,by omission and not on purpose. They got a little red faced to find out one of their do-dads was not 50 state compliant.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Pearson*

Peason's Z-7 single cams are great! The teflon coating on the cams is good. The ETI insert should be used by all companies on their bows. So if they go forward with this technology or not, they should be given props on "Blazing new trails in bow technology"!!! Try something new, not just something different.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

ultimatearchery said:


> I've seen the bow now and I think many of you are getting hung up one issue. The range finder on the bow is just an option. Any sight can be used. The shoot-through riser design should be the focus of your attention. It is as well done or better than any I have seen. The concept has been around for many years and in theory should make for better arrow flight and accuracy. The bow looks outstanding.


Then maybe they should market THAT part of the bow instead of concentrating on the wonderful rangefinding option. The first post said, "Pearson Blazing new trails in bow technology." Is "36" axle to axle, 7.5" brace and shoots 318 fps" blazing new trails in technology?

When will it be enough?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Come on lets see a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Its all about giving the bow hunters choices and we all know not all states have the same laws. But is nice to have a choice at something differ. just like the laser grip on the Bowtechs. Can be use for tranning and practice in off season.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

badbow148 said:


> Its all about giving the bow hunters choices and we all know not all states have the same laws...........


...and the DNRs change the laws almost as much as they change their underwear. No way can any of the manufacturers keep up with the changes that happen EVERY YEAR..

It is the responsibilty of the individual using the equipment to know whether it is legal of not. Period.

The beauty of bowhunting is that we can all choose out OWN limits on how far we want to go technology wise. No one can say that this range finding bow will make any impact on their own hunt. You shoot and hunt with what you want and let others do the same.










Not a good picture. The round part is the rest area that can take a Whisker Biscuit perfectly or a drop away.

The oblong area above that is the range finder.

I have a brouchure of it and will scan it when I get a chance.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

willie said:


> ...
> 
> It is the responsibilty of the individual using the equipment to know whether it is legal of not. Period.
> 
> ...


That is not how Product Liability works nor should a MFG let loose with a product without full transparency. It will be up to the Mfg to have appropriate warnings on the product description.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Def. interesting...


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

A while ago I was wondering how wicked it would look to put a Red Dot sight on an Ultra Elite, and now they come up with this thing. :tongue:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Flintlock1776 said:


> That is not how Product Liability works nor should a MFG let loose with a product without full transparency. It will be up to the Mfg to have appropriate warnings on the product description.


"Product Liability"? Only in the case of if the product can cause physical harm to the owner or someone else.

If a certain state changes a rule after they started selling a product should a company issue a statement to all people who bought their product?

State game laws are OUR responsibilty to know.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

willie said:


>


Neat brochure. I'm curious to know what other kind of rest you can put on. Not really a biscuit fan myself. It would also be REALLY cool if they added a shoot through cable system.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

I got a chance to see the bow at the ATA show and it is really a cool idea. You actually can do several things with this bow:

shoot with the rangefinder in and a Whisker Biscuit in the riser
shoot with the rangefinder in and the Air Rest in the riser
shoot with the rangefinder in and use a rest of your choice - any should work fine (this would be my option)

shoot without a rangefiner as well...they plan on having a sight available for the bow if you don't want to use the rangefinder (I think it would look similar to the housing on the Trophy Taker 10 pin sight - oval shaped). It would fit in the riser where the rangefinder would go.

In regard to how the bow shot, it shot very well. I really like the idea of putting on the rest and working with a very easy to find center shot. If guys like the biscuit, they just need to put it on and it's good to go. 

The test bow for shooting didn't have the rangefinder in it, so I can't speak for shooting it with the rangefinder in it. 

On a side note, I did see a guy in the elevator back at the hotel. I asked how the show was for him and he said, "it was the boringest show" he'd ever been to...then he commented that "the only thing new at all was that new Pearson range finder bow." Looks like it is getting some attention and I can't wait to see it in the final production form.

Jim


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG that is crazy!!!!!!!:tongue:
Way to go Pearson!!!!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Pics helped*

Brochure looks nice. If you need a product tester I could put it on my other bow and match it up to my Hot Dot sight and give you honest comments from a regular non-pro hunter. Good luck with the roll out:darkbeer:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the good info. Jim from Select Archery as always . Badbow


----------

